# how to train a dog with a broken "off switch"?



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

ehm...there's probably a term for that I imagine...

I've had a new foster for about...a week and a half?

the dog is a mix, something like jack russel terrier/malanois/golden retriever, young but not sure of age. came from an abusive place, no care, no socialization, most likely was kept in a crate 24/7 and never was outside...

despite that he's friendly though cautious, smart, tries very hard to listen. it takes some time and there's certain people he just doesn't trust but most people he does and will be very cuddly.

but here's the confusing thing, after all that happened he's understandably fearful. it's gotten better since he arrived and he continues to improve, but the fear isn't the problem.

it's like he can he the calmest, most laid back dog ever one minute then without warning he changes entirely and won't stop moving. I think he's super sensitive to people's energy and the sudden change in behavior is to match the people/dogs he's around...but it's confusing.

I use toys for distraction a lot when we're working on ignoring things that scare him, one minute he can be focused on the toy/treat and be able to ignore that dog/person or do a command. but then all of the sudden he's chill and has no interest in whatever he was just interested in. doesn't matter the setting, in or out, if anyone's nearby or not. ...it's like his "off switch" is broken and it will randomly turn on or off...

is this part of something terriers/shepherds do? I don't understand it. I'd like to continue the training so hopefully he won't be so scared and can get a home...but when he's suddenly changing his behavior at random like this it makes it hard...x(


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hehehe, you may be screwed if there is malinois in there.... quite a few don't have off switches....


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

It sounds like he's shutting down on you to be honest. Which has nothing to do with "off switch". He's freaked out, give hime breathing room! I very strongly suggest you read On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugas.

He has only been with you a week and a half! I honestly would not be training/socializing at all at this point. I would do the two week shut down starting today and guarunteed you will see him acclimate to the household and be more relaxed in two weeks. I strongly suggest you do the two week shut down. THEN you can start working on some nice positive games to work on his fear issues!
Bringing a New Dog Home!

I would start with exercises like this: kikopup's Channel - YouTube
Susuan Garret has some great games in her Ruff Love book. i know people have mixed feelings ont hat book, but the games are fantastic. Her book Shaping Success also has a lot of useful games for "special" dogs. I would very much like to get her crate games dvd... maybe instead of using a crate you could do them with an ex-pen?!?!

Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt will be your best friend.... Look at That exercises are a lifesaver for working with a fearful dog with lots of baggage.
BAT by Grisha Stewart is good too.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have a Min Pin very much like what you're describing. She's either ON or OFF. No in between. She can be in what seems like a sound sleep and in a split second she's up and in a full run, or barking, or jumping, or twirling, or asking to go out, or..... You get the point. She's very smart and can be the most incredibly focused dog I've ever seen. Unfortunately that goes against me sometimes when her focus is on something I don't want it to be on. And then if she's all done with what you're trying to get her to do she just stops and that's it. Party's over. I've lived with her for 11 yrs and have still not figured out how to fix her broken off button so maybe someone can give both of us some pointers....
Good luck though. Hopefully your guy will get adopted by someone as crazy as I am and will love him despite his malfunctioning button.:wink:


----------



## kellykelly (Jan 27, 2012)

monkeys23 said:


> It sounds like he's shutting down on you to be honest. Which has nothing to do with "off switch". He's freaked out, give hime breathing room! I very strongly suggest you read On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugas.
> 
> He has only been with you a week and a half! I honestly would not be training/socializing at all at this point. I would do the two week shut down starting today and guarunteed you will see him acclimate to the household and be more relaxed in two weeks. I strongly suggest you do the two week shut down. THEN you can start working on some nice positive games to work on his fear issues!
> Bringing a New Dog Home!
> ...


the "training" I'm doing is not to pull on the leash any waiting for things, but would that still be too much if it's not actual commands?

when his attitude switches he doesn't seem fearful, though. when he stops what he's doing he's just very calm, but can that mean he's still freaking out? the bursts of energy/change don't happen when we're around things he's scared of. it could even just be in the house, I'd throw a ball for him and he'd be running one minute but then just stops interest in it and falls asleep...

the socialization can't really be stopped completely though, there are other fosters in the house. they're kept away from him in crates but when he's out with me he's bound to wander over to them eventually...<:I

I've seen a good deal from that kikopup, but from what I've seen she uses clickers/food a lot. the noise of a clicker would probably scare him, and though he eats he's not food motivated...

I'll read into that, hopefully it can give some insight into this. thank you for the information~


----------

